# My very best Christmas gift



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 25, 2014)

I got lots of stuff (don't we always?) but the very, very best? A brand new PINK Swiffer dry mop. I love my new pink Swiffer. I mentioned a few months ago that I really needed to get myself a new Swiffer dry mop. Santa remembered. It doesn't take a whole lot to please me

An aside: you wouldn't believe how many of my clients don't have a Swiffer. There are even a couple of clients who don't own a vacuum. It's easy to understand why they appreciate a cleaning fairy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2014)

That's great Georgia!  I had bought the swiffer wetjet many years ago, but I stopped using it, as the replacement pads were ridiculously priced.  Also, although my kitchen floor was tiny, I wasn't able to give it a thorough cleaning with just one pad, had to use two.  Plus, I got the same dirt line I did with the cheaper sponge mops.  I even attempted to wash the pads in the washer for reuse, but that didn't work out at all.  I'm not a big fan of any item that constantly needs money poured into it for replacement anythings.

Does the dry mop need additional pads or anything?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 25, 2014)

The dry Swiffer is just a sweeper...good for a once-over-lightly to pick up dust and pet hair. It does need refills, but they're cheap and you can even get a bigger carton with multiple boxes inside. And because I'm, um, well, "frugal", when one side gets dirty? I just turn it over and use the other side. If it encounters a whole mess of stuff like bits of grass and crumbs, I just Swiffer it to a convenient spot and suck up the "debris" with the vacuum.

I had a Swiffer wet jet, too, but ditched it years ago when I figured out that all it did was push the dirt around. When I have a big area that needs to be mopped now I have a Shark steamer that I use. The pads are washable and reusable, and it does a great job. Especially good on expanses of tile or hardwood floors.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2014)

I guess I'm just old-fashioned, still use a broom and dustpan, crew mop and regular vacuum cleaner for my small house.


----------



## drifter (Dec 25, 2014)

I guess I can say without hesitation, this has been the best Christmas ever.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 26, 2014)

What is a swiffer....?? I realise it's a floor mop of some type but me being an Aussie I have never heard of them, I do have a floor cleaner you stick a wet microfibre cloth to to mop the floor, the cloths are reusable as they are fairly thick  and washable 
I have had it for quite awhile soon after microfibre started appearing in the the shops but only use it occasionally as I prefer to use a steam mop or an ordinary mop with hot water


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 26, 2014)

My swivel sweeper does it for me...


----------

